# Police or Note?



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I tried to post this in weekly discussion but had an error message saying I had privileges or my account was disabled. 


If your dogs were barking to the point they were disturbing the neighborhood - 

Would you prefer your neighbors call the police or animal control 

OR 

Put a note on your door letting you know the dogs were nuisance barking and giving you a chance to fix it(note as you were not home and no personal contact made because of that)


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Talk to me, or leave a note, and I will take care of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

JackandMattie said:


> Talk to me, or leave a note, and I will take care of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Ditto on this!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Im actually going through this!

This guy moved into a house across the street. My next door neighbors dog barks constantly and is very loud... Apparently this guy works nights and cant sleep with the dog barking all the time. He had called the police on them twice, went over and confronted them and then called AC. Now the dog is quiet and I have not seen the dog as he is normally out front and his tie out is still there but have not seen him so I dont know what happened. 

Now what really has ticked me off was I got a visit from AC the other day saying that there was a complaint about a dog barking out front. I rarely ever leave my 7 month old GSD out side by herself and when I do I check in on her every few mins, if she even makes a little bit of noise Im out there correcting her, but she rarely ever barks even at dogs and kids going past she just lays on the deck and is very content. So I was really ticked off at this and voiced it to the AC officer who told me (they were not suppose to tell me) that the same complainant called AC on my neighbor (which I already knew saw them out there two days before they came to me) and had also been to the house down the street that has a large Doberman/Rotti cross that is also very loud and barks. 

I think this guy is just trying to cause trouble, my dog rarely ever barks and when she does I can barely hear it in my house because she is quiet about it so how he can hear her is beyond me, and she does not even bark at the door, the one down the street sure it barks and its loud but its not outside all day and I dont even really hear it.

I would prefer the person come to me and talk to me about the situation, this one just has me peeved off because of the circumstances and how Penny nor myself are at fault and he has no right to contact AC to complain about us. UGG the neighbor hood is never going to be the same with this new jack @** on the block!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends on the neighbor. I would prefer a note.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

So would I, but that issue would never come up at my house.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would prefer the note and would give others the same courtesy.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have good relationships with my neighbors and tell them up front to come to me if my dogs are bothering them. It has rarely happened, but the few times it has I corrected the issue and thanked the neighbor for coming to me. So I would prefer a note. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I would start with a note and give them a day or two to fix the issue, then make a formal complaint with the police if nothing gets better


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

As a police officer, in my state we have no legislative power to do anything about a barking dog. We would never even attend...

Instead, we would forward any complaints to the local council in turn they would notify you of the complaint and actions to be taken or penalties if ignored... But I think it's neighbourly etiquette to speak with the people in your street before going all authoritarian on them! 

It's quite embarrassing when authorities have to come to your door. And will create future tensions - ones that no one wants or needed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

MichaelE said:


> So would I, but that issue would never come up at my house.


I have lived all over the country and I have always had good relations with my neighbors. I never thought I would have an issue either.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

First choice, note, 2nd police, 3rd AC. The police seem reasonable in my town, the AC seems incompetent.

My sister's dog barked whenever she left it alone. She did not know about this and her neighbor sharing the duplex with her tape recorded the dog howling, but they were kind about it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you have to have that moderator cap here to start a post over in weekly discussions. The mod squad or admins can move your post over there if they want to. 

Anyhow, I would rather a note, but I really don't know what I would do. I live out in the country and every morning my dogs go berzerk when I am trying to get them all fed. 

I stopped feeding them twice a day to minimize the insanity. But this morning, I wasn't happy, and would not be surprised if my neighbors weren't either. At least it wasn't six am. It was more like 9am. I guess I better get up earlier and get them taken care of. Of course that will just train them to start complaining two hours earlier.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My oldest dog was a barker when I got her, funny she didn't make a peep at the shelter Well we lived above a funeral home, not a good place for a dog that barks. The police were called once and I wasn't home when they came, but the situation was corrected after I found out about it. Last week my 3 dogs were going ballistic at the door, barking like I've never heard them bark. I got to the door and a police officer is standing in the shadows, it was dark and I could hardly see him, but he was putting the flash light in the dogs faces and they couldn't see who it is either. He then asked if they bark like that all the time, I said no, people usually don't come five feet from the door waving flashlights in their faces. He continued to check the ordinances on how many dogs I could have and I am legal, he also threatened to ticket my car because it was parked in the driveway...also perfectly legal...I can't wait to move.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if a barking dog was bothering my household i would contact the
owner of the dog. i might start out with a note with my contact
information available. if the barking continued i would visit them.
after 2 visits i'm going to the authorities.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, we wer eon 3 or 4 visits / notes with no resolution. It exploded on Monday. Post is in stories.

I really just wanted to know if I was rude about this and I don't think I was.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Note or neighborly conversation. Just had this pop up today. I was working on Speak with Finn and we had the windows open as it was a nice day. I didn't see cars at the neighbors' on the left and the kids were outside with the parents on the right. We only worked a few minutes then we stopped. Once outside, I ran into the neighbor on the left. He politely informed me that his sons' work schedule changed and he would be sleeping between 11a and 5p and asked if I wouldn't mind training outside those hours.

It was very friendly, very neighborly, and I had no problem with it.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Back when I was still in school I worked until 11 or so at night. After I got home I would sometimes take the dogs into the front yard and play with them for a little bit because we don't have a ton of light in the back. Just "quiet" games of fetch, but I would talk to them.

My neighbor (now granted I have a VERY good relationship with my neighbor and her husband) came over to tell me one morning that in the summer they sleep with their windows open and her husband is a very light sleeper, so my late night games would wake him up. 

No, I was not making a ton of noise. But yes, it was late at night. I never meant to affect my neighbors, felt really bad about it, and obviously haven't done it since. I really appreciated her being up front and just telling me, instead of either keeping silent and turning resentful or calling AC right off the bat. Common courtesy goes a long ways.

We just had neighbors move in across the street from us. Their dogs are outside all day long and bark CONSTANTLY. Doesn't bother me too much, but the first week I had Berlin it would scare him and he wouldn't want to play or do anything in the front yard, so it's a little obnoxious. However if it bothered me a ton I would at least let them know first, and THEN maybe contact authorities if it didn't stop


----------



## EquusAmor (Apr 2, 2013)

Speak with me first or leave a note. If I do not correct the situation then by all means call the police/AC.

But at least give me the chance to correct it first.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I agree with the note. I have had this issue with a neighbor living in the house behind and one over from mine. They leave their two Shih-Tzu outside for up to three or four hours at a time multiple times a day, sometimes all day if they forget they're outside and these dogs bark at EVERYTHING. People, cars, other dogs, each another, and not just barking but sometimes it escalates to snarling and digging at the fence line.

I sent my neighbor a Facebook message (we were friends a long while back, and though we fell out of touch since that time, we were still on one another's friends list). He bawked up some excuses, and after a bit of back and forth, he said he'd do what he could. The problem stopped for a little while, but with the warm weather starting up again, I see that it may become an issue this summer. I won't be talking to them again, I know that.


----------

